# LISBON, OH-GORG. MALE Golden Ret!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Grady has been adopted.



*GRADY - ADOPTED*


*Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Lisbon, OH *
Large • Young • Male 

 

   

    
Hi, my name is GRADY. I am a beautiful young strapping guy that just came in here to the pound. I was found wandering along a back road here in lisbon and decided to camp out at someones house and the nice girl from the pound here came and picked me up. I am a little on the thin side and I would be a very big boy if I was all filled out. I am really enjoying meeting all these new friends. I was a little shy at first but I warmed up pretty quick, after all I am a golden retriever and I have an awesome disposition. A little care to get my coat all brushed up and shiney and a little food to get me back up to weight and I will be a new man in no time. And let me tell ya with all the yummy food and love & attention that these girls are giving me I will be up to par in no time! So come on down here to meet me, you wouldn't be disappointed! GRADY appears to be in good health and has been given his parvo/distemper vaccine and...

Hi, my name is GRADY. I am a beautiful young strapping guy that just came in here to the pound. I was found wandering along a back road here in lisbon and decided to camp out at someones house and the nice girl from the pound here came and picked me up. I am a little on the thin side and I would be a very big boy if I was all filled out. I am really enjoying meeting all these new friends. I was a little shy at first but I warmed up pretty quick, after all I am a golden retriever and I have an awesome disposition. A little care to get my coat all brushed up and shiney and a little food to get me back up to weight and I will be a new man in no time. And let me tell ya with all the yummy food and love & attention that these girls are giving me I will be up to par in no time! So come on down here to meet me, you wouldn't be disappointed! 
GRADY appears to be in good health and has been given his parvo/distemper vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with Panacur. 
I AM SCHEDULED TO BE EUTHANIZED ON : WEDNESDAY JULY 20TH 
Please call 330-424-6663 ext 1757 if you are interested in giving him a loving, forever homeand a second chance at life. Our adoption fee is $100 CASH which includes his neuter, parvo/distemper vaccine, rabies vaccine, Ohio dog license which will be honored throughtout the state until the end of the current year and also has been wormed for 3 days with panacur. We are open Mon.-Fri. 8am-12pm and 1pm-4pm and Sat. 9am-12pm******WE ARE CLOSED SUNDAY*** IF OUR HOURS ARE NOT CONVIENT DUE TO YOUR SCHEDULE PLEASE CALL OUR STAFF WILL BE HAPPY TO SET UP AN AFTER HOURS VISITATION/ADOPTION. *THIS IS BY APPOINTMENT ONLY


Read More about this Pet  
Read Less  
*More about GRADY - ADOPTED*

Pet ID: 1420 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 
*GRADY - ADOPTED's Contact Info*



*Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center*, Lisbon, OH 

330-424-6663
Email Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center
See more pets from Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center
For more information, visit Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center's Web site.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I just saw that he was adopted and thanks for telling me!


----------

